# Μανουλα μου



## Aelialicinia

How do we  translate "Μανουλα μου!"  to English?  Would it be closer to "Oh Baby!" or  "Holy Mother of God!"

or does it depend on the context for example:

"Μανουλα μου πως τά περάσαν!"

My goodness how well they spent their time!
or
Wow they had a great time!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## peri+kleos

Hi Aelialicinia.
As you already said it depends on the context.Sometimes it translates as you translated the last phrase. That is as an exclamation without any literal or specific meaning (wow!, my goodness!, holy crap! etc). For example _"Μανούλα μου! Tι είναι αυτό" : Wow/My goodness/Holy crap!What is that?_ But you can also use it as an affectionate form of address towards your mother. For example you could hear someone say _"Σ΄αγαπώ μανούλα μου" : I love you mama or mum. _


----------



## Aelialicinia

Peri
Thank you for the great examples.


----------



## pulcinella

Aelialicinia said:


> How do we translate "Μανουλα μου!" to English? Would it be closer to "Oh Baby!" or "Holy Mother of God!"
> 
> or does it depend on the context for example:
> 
> "Μανουλα μου πως τά περάσαν!"
> 
> My goodness how well they spent their time!
> or
> Wow they had a great time!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Your help is appreciated.


I think this translation is ok, both - maybe the 1st one is closer in mood and formality.


----------



## epam

never say Holy Crap!


----------



## peri+kleos

epam said:


> never say Holy Crap!


Whatever. It's a phrase with a certain meaning. I dont think that it insults anyone. Anyway I will not say anything else because chatting is against the rules.


----------



## epam

I would rather not use it.. besides "Μανούλα μου" could mostly be used in questions denoting disappointment or brief surprise instead of showing admiration or to indicating strong feelings of surprise. 

Totally irrelevant, but will make you laugh: (it says i can't provide hypertext if i have less than 30 posts)
Go to google, search for "definition of Holy Crap" and then go to the 3rd result named "A Neutral World?: What is 'Holy Crap'?"


----------



## peri+kleos

epam said:


> I would rather not use it.. besides "Μανούλα μου" could mostly be used in questions denoting disappointment or brief surprise instead of showing admiration or to indicating strong feelings of surprise.


Ι would say that both meanings are equally correct.



> Totally irrelevant, but will make you laugh: (it says i can't provide hypertext if i have less than 30 posts)
> Go to google, search for "definition of Holy Crap" and then go to the 3rd result named "A Neutral World?: What is 'Holy Crap'?"


Ναι το είδα και με βρίσκει πλήρως σύμφωνο!


----------

